# Public Land worth the effort?



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

Are the public WMA land south of Bismarck and Mandan productive after gun season?

Don't have any private land to hunt on, but just wondering if it is worth the effort after the oragne army marches through?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know you wont get any deer not giving it a try. Once the snow really starts to fly in December and be an opertunity to see a lot of deer in a night if your in the right spot and can stand the cold. I would get out once there is a good snow on the ground and see where they are coming out and going in. You will know soon enough if it is worth you time.


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I too am an public land hunter. I think it depends if there is a near by food source. All that pressure during rifle season will push them out and with the weather changing the surounding private land usually has the better food source. They may come back to bed if there is good cover. Which usually means a good hike to find that spot. Good Luck.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the gun hunters. It seems 9 out of 10 NoDak "deer hunters" never leave the pick-up. So if you go where they can't drive, you'll be okay.

I've killed more deer in Dec with a bow than any other month.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have found public land very productive. i like to hit wma's and wpa's during the early season before phesant and deer gun opener. deer can't read, if its a good treebelt or grassland by a food source they will be there. if you have a spot that is only accesed by walking aways there is great chance no one during gun season will put the effort to get there.


----------

